# K-9 at O'Hare Airport



## Bennett (Nov 17, 2009)

Two or three years ago, my daughter and I would occasionally meet a terrific K-9 at O'Hare named "Bad," short for "Baden" where he was born, according to his human partner. My daughter was 5 to 6 at the time, and Bad would seem to zero in on her and come over for a friendly greeting. He would lift my daughter's spirits and she would talk about him for the rest of the trip. We miss seeing him there and wonder if anyone else ever met this wonderful dog who helped make some difficult trips a little easier for us.


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

Yep I have. I grew up in Chicago til I was 18 and then would come home to visit from Arizona and of course would fly into O'Hare. Never did get to greet him in person as he looked a little intimidating and his handler was a stiff man.


----------



## Bennett (Nov 17, 2009)

Bad was a very big boy, but the look in his eyes as he approached my daughter was very gentle. His handler was friendly and polite, so perhaps the team you saw was not the same one or just differently behaved when a child was involved.


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

Hmm, was his handler black? (pardon me if this term is offensive to anyone. No intentions)

The GSD I remember was sable. Mostly black with tan swirls here and there.


----------



## Bennett (Nov 17, 2009)

Bad was black and a deep tan with red tones and a very dense coat. I think the team you saw was different. Bad worked in the terminal, not in the parking garage. I often see K-9s in the garage and they are always muzzled and do seem more intimidating, but Bad was without a muzzle and seemed really interested in people.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I haven't seen any dogs except the Beagles when I've been to O'hare... 
I do know a few people who work or worked at O'hare and several people involved in K9 training here in Chicago who would probably know him.


----------



## Bennett (Nov 17, 2009)

Hi, Chicago Canine--

If you do find someone who knows this team, please pass along my thanks for their kindness to my daughter.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I'll ask around next time I see them.


----------



## Bennett (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## mysablegsd (Aug 7, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: doggiedadwhy would asking is his handler black be offensive to anyone? would
> it be offensive if you asked was his handler white? would you have said "pardon me if the term is offensive" had you been speaking about someone white?
> 
> 
> ...


Some people get irate if you don't use the current PC term, AA.
I grew up saying black and am not fond of hyphenated Americans.
But that's just me.


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

People, get on track here! The thread is on regarding a K-9 at O'Hare, not the handler or race....


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: BennettTwo or three years ago, my daughter and I would occasionally meet a terrific K-9 at O'Hare named "Bad," short for "Baden" where he was born, according to his human partner. My daughter was 5 to 6 at the time, and Bad would seem to zero in on her and come over for a friendly greeting. He would lift my daughter's spirits and she would talk about him for the rest of the trip. We miss seeing him there and wonder if anyone else ever met this wonderful dog who helped make some difficult trips a little easier for us.


I, seriously, am waiting to hear the outcome of this!! It's such a great story!!


----------



## slovakattack (Oct 9, 2009)

would he have been from "Baden K9" look them up and send them an email, thats the only "Baden" I know of


----------



## slimm (Aug 2, 2012)

Old thread I know, I was looking for something different.
Bad passed away earlier this year. I knew him quite well. Outstanding dog great nerves and temper. His handler is anything but stiff, and not black. CPD has about 25 dog teams and DHS has another 13, just at O'Hare. Neither are to be confused with what is walking around the parking garage as they are muzzled to not bite their own handlers....Not sure of their function at all.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I will be O'Hare in a couple of weeks to pick up my parents! I will look for BAD!


----------

